# Conversor RS-232 a Paralelo. COMO?



## CristianCG (Feb 18, 2007)

Hola,
Estoy muy perdico y no se que hacer. Necesito sacar los datos por el puerto serie del ordenador (eso se hacerlo), enviarlos por radio y despues sacar los 8 bits en paralelo y sin usar un micro. Es decir un convertir RS232 a Paralelo. Habria alguna manera de hacerlo.
Por si os sirve de algo uso los 8 bits (aunque podrian ser menos ya que solo uso 4), no uso paridad, 1 bit de stop, y a 1200 baudios.
Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 18, 2007)

O utilizas una uart o utiliza un registro de desplazamiento tipo 4094 pero deberas imprementar algun metodo para el bit de start.

Lo malo es que es una conexion inalambrica, ruido y demas, no se como sincronizaras y validadas el dato.


----------



## heli (Feb 19, 2007)

Es bastante dificil hacerlo sin micro. Existen los chips 1602, AY3-1015, AY5-1013 y seguro que otros más que no conozco, que son convertidores serie (rs232) a paralelo. La pega es que son muy antiguos y están descatalogados.
También puedes hacerlo con componentes discretos como dice tiopepe123 pero es complejo. Necesitas un oscilador a cristal, un registro de desplazamiento, lógica para detectar el bit de start y el de stop y un latch para sacar el dato recibido. Muy complejo. Podrías usar una PLD pero si no sabes de VHDL ni tienes programador mejor ni lo pienses. 
Mejor que pienses en un PIC chiquitito, como el 16F84 de toda la vida, que es más sencillo.


----------



## unodos12 (Ago 31, 2009)

hola yo estoy buscando algo similar de convertir una señal serie a paralelo pero he buscado muchisimo pero no avanso tanto que se diga la cuestion es que yo quiero convertir la señal serie a paralelo usando el PIC16F84A pero quiero simular el circuito en proteus.

creo que hay que tener claro que para hacer esto se necesita lo siguiente: (eso es ho que hasta ahora he comprendido)

1) El proteus (logico) _*requisito que ya he conseguido*_
2) El virtual serial port(para simular el pueto serie) _*requisito que ya he conseguido*_
3) Hacer la aplicacion que mande los datos al puerto serie (en mi caso la hice en Visual basic .net 2005) _*requisito que ya he conseguido
*_4) buscar el esquema con el circuito a desarrollar (bueno aqui no he conseguido algo que me ayude en concreto)
5) La aplicacion .HEX que controle el funcionamiento del PIC16F84A

agradesco su antemano su ayuda


----------



## J2C (Ago 31, 2009)

UnoDos12

Con San Google, busca "*Conversor RS-232 a Paralelo*" asi entre comillas y  justo arriba de tu pregunta en este foro te aparece la solución en una pagina de "Electrónica Facil".

Saludos.           JuanKa.-


----------



## unodos12 (Sep 1, 2009)

oye disculpa las molestias y ojala no colme su paciencia pero al parecer mis ojos me fallan ya que no escuentro lo que me dices de 

justo arriba de tu pregunta en este foro te aparece la solución en una pagina de "Electrónica Facil".

si no es mucho molestar agradeceria me pases el link.


----------



## Meta (Sep 1, 2009)

Puedes empezar por aquí.

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9521.html

Saludo.


----------



## J2C (Sep 1, 2009)

UnoDos12

El link es: http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Conversor-RS232-paralelo.html 

y en el siguiente link tambien tienes el mismo esquema con el agregado del ASM para cargarle al micro

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/sertopar/index.htm 

Saludos.                     JuanKa.-

P.D.: ambas paginas las encontre con el "Benemerito *San Google*".-


----------



## unodos12 (Sep 1, 2009)

bueno la verdad es que ya habia visto esos link yo tambien los habian encontrado con san google pero la cosa es que ya lo probe y no me sale la cuestieon es que no se si estoy conectando bien el compim con el pic aqui la imagen para ver si me pueden ayudar. por si les sirve el dato ya configure el virtual serial port para tener el puerto virtual que se comunicara con el compin del proteus ademas e creado una aplicacion es  vb.net que manda los datos la puerto serial al cual adjunto con el codigo fuente abajo. el objetivo de esta aplicacion es mandar un numero del y que este se represente en forma paralela en la salida del pic.

​bueno lo que quiero hacer con este circuito es que en la salida me represente el numero en binario que le mando atraves del puerto serie para podes encender y apagar led el la figura solo se mira un led pero le voy agregar mas en teoria eso seria la base para un proyectito que quiero hacer 

ademas no se porque pero no puedo descargar el archivo que me recomendaron 
http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9521.html
si alguime me puede pasar el tutorial se lo agradesco.

salu2 a tod2


----------



## J2C (Sep 1, 2009)

UnoDos12

El archivo del Link que te recomendaron baja cuando haces click sobre el texto rojo "Puerto Serie RS-232 con PIC16F84A" y te da una demora de 7 segundos, si no comienza a bajar te presenta una Opción para que hagas nuevamente Click!!!. Pero ten presente que dicho Archivo pesa 21.51 MB y se toma su tiempo en cualquier conexión hogareña de Internet, a mi me empezo a bajar sin problemas.

Con respecto al esquema que has subido, no estan claras para mi las conexiones, creo que esas dos paginas que usan el mismo circuito presentan dudas con respecto a conexión del Micro a la Alimentación, debes revisar eso con la Datasheet del micro que usaras ....

*y también que la salida de datos del ordenador personal por el conector RS-232 es el pin #3 del mismo, el pin #2 es la entrada de datos al PC*!!!!.

Con respecto al resto de tus dudas *NO* puedo seguir ayudandote ya que no tengo el Proteus ni forma de probar el cricuito, recien estoy recorriendo el camino en este HERMOSO Foro de Electrónica para ver que programador de Micro's me armo.

Saludos.                      JuanKa.-


----------



## Meta (Sep 1, 2009)

Hola:

Prueba con este en lace para bajar el manual del puerto serie con VB .net que creo que es el que usa, también puedes buscar el del Visual C# que está más completo:
http://cid-f74e0342a9cb2372.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Manuales/PicRS232|_vcpp|_y|_vb|_v1.03.pdf

Si lo has bajado, avisa.

Saludo.


----------



## unodos12 (Sep 1, 2009)

gracias meta con el link que me sugeristes si pude descarga el pdf le voy a dar una buena leida a ver si me funciona


----------



## unodos12 (Sep 6, 2009)

hola amigos pues la verdad es que ya llevo un buen tiempo tratando de construir el codido del ejemplo RS232_11.asm del libro microcontrolador pic16f84a pero me sale un error que no se que es

el error es este

Error[116]   C:\MPLAD\PP\RETARDOS.INC 343 : Address label duplicated or different in second pass (Retardo_200micros)

no se que pueda ser si alguien tiene ese proyecto en mplab le agradeceria que me lo pasara.

saludos a todos


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 6, 2009)

tienes una direccion duplicada en alguna parte del programa (Retardo_200micros) tienes que renombrar una de las 2 etiquetas o si es la misma rutina borrar una de las 2....


----------



## unodos12 (Sep 14, 2009)

hola gente aqui estoy molestando un poco de nuevo pero la verdad es que tengo un par de dudas:

en la siguiente simulacion en el proteus todo funciona bien pero la pregunta es ¿cuando lo quiera implementar en el mundo real creen que funcione? pregunto esto por que en varios sitios he visto que para conectar el puerto serie con el pic16f84a siempre a este le anteponen un max232 que me regula la señal del puerto

¿si no lo pusiera que pasaria? 
¿se quemaria el pic si no pongo el max232?
otra cosa sin bien ya lo he probado pero no se que digan ustedes en el proteus no simula si las cosas se queman por soble carga esto lo digo porque ya le he puesto una vateria de 24 volt a un led y este no se quema cosa que el la realidad el pobre led se quemaria en segundos.
otra pregunta que tan cierto es el siguiente enunciado "Como estos dispositivos son de tecnología CMOS, todos los pines deben estar conectados a alguna parte, nunca dejarlos al aire porque se puede dañar el integrado. Los pines que no se estén usando se deben conectar a la fuente de alimentación de +5V, como se muestra en la siguiente figura:"


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 14, 2009)

Efectivamente..... tienes que colocar forzosamente el MAX para que no se queme el PIC, en cuanto a los Pines sin usar dependen.... recuerda que es un PIC16F84 y no tiene oscilador interno asi que tienes que colocar un cristal en los pines 15 y 16, y el pin 18 lo puedes dejar al aire, de alli en fuera el circuito debe trabajar perfectamente bien....


----------



## unodos12 (Sep 15, 2009)

hola gente les cuento que el ejempo del compin ya me funciona a la perfeccion pero tengo un problema y es que nesesito el codigo asm que genera el .hex la cosa esta que el ejemplo compin no trae el codigo asm pero segun he investigado ese .hex se genera por medio del codigo del RS232_11.asm del ejemplo del libro pic16f84a pero cuando realiso el proyecto en mplab ide con el asm que esta en el cd del libro el .hex que me genera no me funciona les dejo los archivos adjuntos si alguien tiene el asm que al conpilarlo genere el .hex que controle el pic le agradeceria que me lo pasara por favor gracias y hasta luego


----------



## J2C (Sep 15, 2009)

UnoDos12

Justo hoy habia instalado el Proteus7.6 SP0 en la maquiina, y aproveche tu duda para probrarlo, de mas esta decir que me encuentro PERDIDISIMO pero lo intento.

No obstante al compilar el *RS232_11.asm* con el MPASMWIN.EXE del Proteus me da dos errores:

1°- Estaba colocada la Configuración de los Fuses del Micro antes de definir que micro usabamos (ya corregido en el archivo adjunto).

2°- Aun me persiste una error en el *LCD_4BIT.INC* en la linea 90: Register in operand not in bank 0. Ensure that bank bits are correct.

bsf STATUS,RP0 ; Acceso al Banco 1.
movf TRISB,W ; Guarda la configuración que tenía antes TRISB.

Que aun no he podido solucionar, pero que dejare para intentarlo mañana miércoles.

Te comento que soy muy, pero MUY NUEVO en esto y hare lo posible.

Saludos. JuanKa.-

P.D.: Para los Moderadores del Foro, si no es correcto subir archivos ASM mis disculpas, los subire como comprimidos si esta permitido.


----------



## unodos12 (Sep 24, 2009)

saludos a todos lo miembros de la comunidad.

aka estoy molestando un dia mas

hola juanka te comiento que aqui dejo las librerias nesesarias para usar en la aplicacion te comento que no generan problemas ya es han sido tomadas del cd que biene junto al libro.

el problema es que cuando compilas el asm te produce un .hex que no te controla para nada el pic
se supone que ese codigo asm es el que le corresponde al RS232_11.asm pero no funciona 
bueno si hay por aqui un experto(no dudo que halla mas de uno) o alguien que conosta lo suficiente de la programacion del pic agradeceria probara el asm he identificara donde esta el error y que nos notifique su hallasgo o talves sea el problema que ese asm que estoy usando no sea el que se supone que controla la aplicacion si alquien tiene el asm que controla el circuito de arriba porfavor conpartalo si se puede.

gracias de antemano. unodos12!!!!


----------



## J2C (Sep 24, 2009)

Unodos12

Tenia el libro y el CD de los ejemplos, al intentar complilarlos vi que ambos ejemplos del CD generaban los mismos errores que se observan el el archivo: *RS232_11.ERR* que genera el MPAsm de MicroChip. 

Siguiendo las indicaciones de los Errores o Warning's del archivo y leyendo el archivo *RS232_11.LST* donde indica el momento que aparece el error indicado en el archivo anterior logre solucionarlos. 

Uno te lo indique en la respuesta del 16/09/2009 y el otro lo solucione el mismo día 16 pero viendo que no entrabas al foro no lo postee. Adjuntare a esta respuesta los dos archivos con las correcciones, dado que tengo otras labores y aun no investigue lo suficiente el Proteus no los probare.

Ambos archivos contenidos dentro del ZIP deben encontrarse en el mismo directorio que los otros Archivos.INC indicados en el *RS232_11.asm* 

INCLUDE <RS232.INC>
INCLUDE <RS232MEN.INC>
INCLUDE <LCD_4BIT.INC>
INCLUDE <LCD_MENS.INC>
INCLUDE <RETARDOS.INC>

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 24, 2009)

aqui les dejo una version que he estado modificando junto con META para mejorar un poco las funciones del programa


----------



## miborbolla (Ago 10, 2011)

Aqui te dejo la liga a un circuito integrado que resuleve todo lo que describes del conversor de serial a paralelo. sin microcontroladores ni nada, saludos. 

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/sn74lv8153.pdf

El chip es un SN74LV8153N, ojala se consiga en el mercado de por donde radicas.


----------

